# Sculpt or Bone Beige Sculpting Powder?? HELP PLEASE!!



## addictedtomac85 (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to get a sculpt powder from MAC. I don't usually contour but I want to start and see if I like it. I am usually somewhere around nc30. I have yellow/olive undertones to my skin. I know that on lots of other threads people with nc30 have said to use sculpt but I am wondering if I want something more subtle if bone beige wll be more what I am looking for. 

On another note I would also like to get one of the shape powder any advise on which one of these I should get would also be appreciated. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 10, 2009)

I use Sculpt and it is pretty subtle on my NC30-35 skin. I can also use Shadester sometimes, which is a darker slightly more brown color.

as for the shape powder - Accentuate was paired with Sculpt in the duos that were released last year. Accentuate looks like a very pale pink.. and even though I like it, I tend to prefer Lightsweep because it is a warmer color (light peach color).

here are some swatches and descriptions that might be helpful: link


----------



## User38 (Jun 10, 2009)

I use Sculpt and Accentuate -- I have them in the combo and in separate pans.. but, these are hard to find and if you do, they are really expensive.  Try a Wedge ES and or taupe blush -- easier to find and less$!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I use Sculpt and Accentuate -- I have them in the combo and in separate pans.. but, these are hard to find and if you do, they are really expensive.  Try a Wedge ES and or taupe blush -- easier to find and less$!_

 
they aren't that hard to find if you buy them individually.. I believe they are permanent in the MAC PRO line. And I think they are priced the same as blushes - $17, $18? somewhere around there.


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for that link. I think you are right sculpt and lightsweep look like they will work the best for me.


----------

